# Green paper that used for tuna(tsumoto)



## adam92 (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi guys, I'm looking the paper tsumoto used for fish aging.

I heard is different from normal kitchen paper, similar to pichitto sheet. As pichitto sheet is way too expensive shipping to New Zealand.

Just trying to find the green paper for trying aging the fish to see what's the different.

I have try amazon but couldn't find what I'm looking for.


----------



## tienowen (Oct 31, 2020)

I think the green only using for the fish vendors. For the restaurant I work, I used this kind Magu roll fish for Tuna saku after trim the blood and store in a cooler, usually, I can store up to 4~6 days before use all the fish.


----------



## adam92 (Oct 31, 2020)

tienowen said:


> I think the green only using for the fish vendors. For the restaurant I work, I used this kind Magu roll fish for Tuna saku after trim the blood and store in a cooler, usually, I can store up to 4~6 days before use all the fish.


May i know where did you get this?


----------



## tienowen (Oct 31, 2020)

My chef was ordered at MTC kitchen in us. We usually order 1 case per year.
Magu Roll Fish & Meat Preservation Paper Towels


----------



## adam92 (Oct 31, 2020)

tienowen said:


> My chef was ordered at MTC kitchen in us. We usually order 1 case per year.
> Magu Roll Fish & Meat Preservation Paper Towels


That's not gonna work for me, shipping fees is crazy expensive, one roll cost 8 dollar but shipping is like 78 dollar


----------



## tienowen (Oct 31, 2020)

adam92 said:


> That's not gonna work for me, shipping fees is crazy expensive, one roll cost 8 dollar but shipping is like 78 dollar


Your place doesn't have a Japanese kitchen supply? might ask them if they carry stuff.


----------

